# Overwhelmed with breeds.



## Mylittlefarm (Aug 27, 2013)

So, my husband and I are starting to look into sheep as our next animal. But, unlike with our goats, we are at a loss where to begin on looking for the right breed.  We are really just wanting to sheep for wool and possibly milk. If it matters we live in the Midwest but that is all we are sure of right now. We know we don't need it for meat, and we already have animals for milk.  Can anyone suggest a few breeds for us to look into to help give us a starting point?


----------



## Ruus (Aug 27, 2013)

The first breeds that come to mind are Shetlands and Icelandics. Both are known for having very good fiber and aren't as heavy as meat breeds. I've heard of Icelandics being used for milk, though they're not really a dairy breed. I don't know about Shetland milk production.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 27, 2013)

Tunis may be an option!!!  They are a medium sized sheep, very docile, awesome foragers, have lots of milk, great mothers, and hand working/spinners love their wool!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 27, 2013)

Sinceyou aren't big on meat I second the Icelandic. If you don't mind bigger sheep I would suggest dorsets or  east Fresian . Dorsets are meatier with nice milk product and fairly nice wool. EastFresiqns are THE  dairy breed. No idea about wool quality  off the top of my head.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 28, 2013)

Friesians have crappy wool. If you are looking for nice wool, Border Leicesters and Romneys and crosses of the two have very nice wool that is popular with hand spinners. Bonus with BLs/Romneys would be that you could slaughter any extra ram lambs for meat. If you are looking for something smaller or more fun, Shetlands are great. They are little and come in lots of colors. 

I've milked an Icelandic before....not too bad. Sheep years are small and harder to milk than a goat's.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Decide what kind of wool you want to work with...fine, medium, long, or carpet. Each type of wool has a different use. Then I would suggest you take a look at my sheep breed selector (link in my signature) and it will help find a breed suitable for what you want.


----------



## Mylittlefarm (Aug 28, 2013)

That is really good to know that their wool isn't very good! Thank you! As far as Shetlands I will look them up more but how large to their get? The 2 goats I currently have are Nigerian Dwarfs. Size doesn't matter to awful much, I just don't want sheep that would tower over the little girls.



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Friesians have crappy wool. If you are looking for nice wool, Border Leicesters and Romneys and crosses of the two have very nice wool that is popular with hand spinners. Bonus with BLs/Romneys would be that you could slaughter any extra ram lambs for meat. If you are looking for something smaller or more fun, Shetlands are great. They are little and come in lots of colors.
> 
> I've milked an Icelandic before....not too bad. Sheep years are small and harder to milk than a goat's.


----------



## Mylittlefarm (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you!!



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Decide what kind of wool you want to work with...fine, medium, long, or carpet. Each type of wool has a different use. Then I would suggest you take a look at my sheep breed selector (link in my signature) and it will help find a breed suitable for what you want.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Aug 28, 2013)

I have Miniature Cheviots - They are kind of a multi-purpose breed in that they have good wool (I suspect improved wool quality may be the result of shetland crosses at some point in the past before the registry), and good meat type, and my ewes are pretty milky, large and good quality udders for the size of the sheep.  I will say though that I haven't milked them myself, and I am sure they can't compete with the true milk breeds. But depending on your milk needs, etc, it might work for you.  In addition they also have the following good qualities:  Small size, (19-23 inches tall and weight between 50-100 lbs), good temperament, manageability, multiple lambs, ease of lambing and overall rugged good health.  They also come in white, black, paint (spotted), and black dillute, which ranges from grey to chocolate or tan/cream colors.   

Here are some pics of mine: 







[





Thats my leg with my ewe and her lamb - I am under 5'5"


----------



## Ruus (Aug 29, 2013)

Mylittlefarm said:
			
		

> That is really good to know that their wool isn't very good! Thank you! As far as Shetlands I will look them up more but how large to their get?


Shetlands are tiny. Almost as small as my Soays! Ewes are generally 75-100 lbs, and rams can be up to 125. And their tails are naturally short, so no docking to worry about. I don't know about their milk production, except that they don't seem to have any trouble raising twins.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 29, 2013)

Mylittlefarm said:
			
		

> That is really good to know that their wool isn't very good! Thank you! As far as Shetlands I will look them up more but how large to their get? The 2 goats I currently have are Nigerian Dwarfs. Size doesn't matter to awful much, I just don't want sheep that would tower over the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Shetland adults are around 80 lbs. Lambs are 4-6lbs when born. They are also very goat-like in their grazing/browsing preferences.


----------



## Mylittlefarm (Sep 4, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Mylittlefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be a really good match for your goats. Our goats are actually smaller than that. Our does top out at 45 and 55 lbs and babies are around 2lbs each. I just don't know about mixing huge sheep with mini goats. Makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Timily Farms (Nov 26, 2014)

I am also looking at starting into the sheep business which I used to be in when I was in high school but stopped and I was wondering if Romney, Hampshire, and Suffolk working together. I want to start with Romney and then slowly get Hampshire and Suffolk do these sound like good breeds


----------



## JW (Dec 15, 2014)

Check out Sheep101.com site has a list of every breed of sheep with information on each one. It'll be a good starting point. It's where I started when I was trying to figure out which breed to go with and that would fit my situation. Hope it helps.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 15, 2014)

Timily Farms said:


> I am also looking at starting into the sheep business which I used to be in when I was in high school but stopped and I was wondering if Romney, Hampshire, and Suffolk working together. I want to start with Romney and then slowly get Hampshire and Suffolk do these sound like good breeds



Your choice of breed all depends on your personal preference and what your goals for your flock are. 

Romneys are a dual-purpose long wool breed. Their wool, at least in my area, is enjoyed by hand spinners. The lambs are slow growing, but tasty. The ewes are generally good mothers. I liked our Romneys, but I have never regretted selling them in favor of our Border Leicesters. 

Suffolks and Hamps are both meat breeds and are both large breeds. I don't have any experience with them so I can't speak to their attributes.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2014)

JW said:


> Check out Sheep101.com site has a list of every breed of sheep with information on each one. It'll be a good starting point. It's where I started when I was trying to figure out which breed to go with and that would fit my situation. Hope it helps.



Or go here: http://www.sheepusa.org/ResearchEducation_Literature_BreedDirectory


----------

